# The Official Pokemon Platinum Thread



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I looked around. We don't have one of these. Figured I'd make one since people are posting multiple threads about the game....

Discuss away!

Remember, the release date for the US is March 22nd!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

I have to wait until May 22nd  :'(


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2009)

You should've just made this the official pokemon thread. Anyway, i'm debating whether or not to get it.......I think I might be a little to old for pokemon


----------



## Andrew (Feb 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> You should've just made this the official pokemon thread. Anyway, i'm debating whether or not to get it.......I think I might be a little to old for pokemon


You can never be to old for pokemon!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have to wait until May 22nd  :'(


Damn, that's gotta be tough.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 16, 2009)

So this pokemon platinum, whats gona be cool about it?

Any difference from the last pokemon games?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> So this pokemon platinum, whats gona be cool about it?
> 
> Any difference from the last pokemon games?


Well, some of the Pokemon are going to have different forms. i.e Shaymin, Rotom and Giratina.

You can catch both Dialga and Palkia in this version.

You can actually catch Arceus without having to hack.

There is going to be a feature called Torn World. It's kind of hard to explain but here's a screenshot of it. Kind of blury but you are able to walk on walls.







There is going to be a Wi-Fi center where you can battle others without the need of a friend code.

And there is going to be another Battle Frontier like there was in Emerald.

I think that's it, I may be wrong though.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different storyline.

Main character wears different clothes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, missed that. Thanks. 

EDIT: There's also going to be two new characters in the game.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 16, 2009)

Ooo sounds interesting.

Is it gona be able to link up to battle revolution?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Ooo sounds interesting.
> 
> Is it gona be able to ]I hope so. I'm not sure if it can though.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 16, 2009)

The last Pokemon game i played was silver lol.

I haven't played anything since then, i'm betting i've missed a lot.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> You should've just made this the official pokemon thread. Anyway, i'm debating whether or not to get it.......I think I might be a little to old for pokemon


If a 80 Year Grandma could kick someone's arse at the JAA Tourney, I think you're not too old.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> The last Pokemon game i played was silver lol.
> 
> I haven't played anything since then, i'm betting i've missed a lot.


You've just missed tons of new Pokemon and a few storylines from the games.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O Did that really happen?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. She even won the 14 and up tournament, but gave it to the person who lost against her.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe it did happen.

I know 30 Year Olds who Play Pokemon Still.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2009)

I already have my party Pokemon planned out.

Empoleon
Umbreon
Luxray
Floatzel
Leafeon
and Glaceon

That's the exact team I had in Diamond and I kicked butt with them.


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 16, 2009)

I friend is 20 and he plays Pokemon sometimes.

<small><small><small>keyword: sometimes</small></small></small>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 12, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> I already have my party Pokemon planned out.
> 
> Empoleon
> Umbreon
> ...


How do you get the evee evolutions?


P.S. Can you get shaymin without hacking?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 12, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> How do you get the eevee evolutions?


Breeding it..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 12, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only way you can get it is if they plan on having another event for it, or you could trade a friend who got one from the Toys R Us event last month.


----------



## Nightbane (Mar 12, 2009)

Woot so excited! XD already saved me a copy today!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 12, 2009)

Ooh I'm psyched too! ^0^ I can't wait to start out a new team without having to get rid of my older one...


----------



## John102 (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG! TOMORROW! *twitches uncontrollably* I CAN'T FREAKIN WAIT!

yes, im excited, that's only because I never got diamond or pearl, so this will be like a new generation for me with all the fancy wifi and whatnot.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I looked around. We don't have one of these. Figured I'd make one since people are posting multiple threads about the game....
> 
> Discuss away!
> 
> Remember, the release date for the US is March 22nd!


Smart thinkin'.
I was gonna make one if we didn't have one.

I can't wait for tomorrow because I'll be getting Monday (maybe).


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

i got it a few hours ago and i started out with piplup.i dont make a team because i always change it.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm starting out with Piplup too.


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

I started with turtwig

I'm catching rotom right now! ^_^


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i got it a few hours ago and i started out with piplup.i dont make a team because i always change it.


ya same with me!

i got chimchar! weee i love this game :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw the new commercial 3 times today.

Seriously, My mom and dad better get home before 9PM today.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Just beat the 2nd Gym.  I'm making my team bigger in this game.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Just beat the 2nd Gym.  I'm making my team bigger in this game.


Oh cool. Meh..I'm saving up for better games and a Dsi....I think....


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better games?!  

Pokemon Platinum IS an awesome game dude.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I already have the jpn version.....Meh.....Maybe....Who knows......But Mario and luigi RPG looks good.


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

You should SEE the new WI-Fi plaza


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> You should SEE the new WI-Fi plaza


You should see the Exclusive Mew Room.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys this game is so awesome I am lucky to be typing right now! lol
I am really enjoying the new story mode!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Hey guys this game is so awesome I am lucky to be typing right now! lol
> I am really enjoying the new story mode!


You got it too, :eh: ?

Now I seriously need it.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I did get it. Yea I can't wait till you get it! Niko and I already agreed to battle soon.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

I really hope I get today.
Getting it tomorrow would be hell because I have to go to school for 8 hours.

Let's hope I get to go to the mall at 7 today.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Same here! I am going into the wifi plaza right now!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Same here! I am going into the wifi plaza right now!


Tell me what room type you get.

_*Room Types:*_
Fire, Water, Grass, Electric, Mew.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

I picked Steel then Dark.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I picked Steel then Dark.


No I mean the room type.
You'll be able to tell by the color of the room and the statues moving around.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on those tutor moves. Hehehehehehehe.

Stupid May release date  (UK)


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Just two more hours ...


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Well my room color is blue. That is all I know. lol
Sorry to hear SilverStorm.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Well my room color is blue. That is all I know. lol
> Sorry to hear SilverStorm.


Water room.

W00T, MY PARENTS ARE HOME.
I MIGHT GET PLATINUM EARLIER THAN 2 HOURS.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool. I also just got my FC! It is: 0646-1654-1617


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Great ...
I'm gonna cry now ...


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol ask your parents NOAW! I mean it is a great game and the graphics are a little better!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Great ...
> I'm gonna cry now ...


How do you think I feel?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Lol ask your parents NOAW! I mean it is a great game and the graphics are a little better!


My mom says shes not going to reward me by taking me to Gamestop just because I was sick on a school day.

GODDAMMITWOMANIWANTPLATINUMTODAY!!!  :'(


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Ew....
Sorry to hear Rockman. Just wondering do you have MSN?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Ew....
> Sorry to hear Rockman. Just wondering do you have MSN?


No I do not.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Dang I need somebody to talk to. Try and get MSN while you wait for Platinum!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Dang I need somebody to talk to. Try and get MSN while you wait for Platinum!


No.
I have Yahoo Messenger though.

My mom had better take me today or I'll be walking 5.07 miles to the Weston Center.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

who wants to add me?


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

i got it yesterday and tring to get as far as  can. so ill post my fc later (havent gotten it yet)


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

Good to hear Pokeboy.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

uhhhh, lowercase "p"


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> uhhhh, lowercase "p"


 >_< 
Almost battling the hearthome city Gym leader

Apparently it got remodeled ; )


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool i just literally beat it not long ago.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

did anyone get a regigigas from that event??


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

No one one platinum did it ended on march 21 the day before platinum came out

Good marketing strategy BTW if you didn't have diamond to get Regigias, you'd have to buy it if you wanted the 3 regis in platinum :veryhappy:


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

What do you mean Pokeboy?! You beat the Elite 4 already?


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

well i was asking cause i couldnt get one because the closet store around here is hours away


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think he meant he beat the hearthome gym already... I could be wrong =p


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

yea ur right. the hearthome gym. if i wanted to i could just trade from  my diamond and beat it now. eh but i like taking things slow. actually ive done abasoutly nothing and i had the game on for hours, lol


----------



## PaJami (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in the Hearthome gym right now


----------



## Thaier (Mar 23, 2009)

My Abra just evolved. And I just got out of the Enterna Forest.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm standing right in front of Fantina


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 23, 2009)

I might get pokemon...it depends!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 23, 2009)

OH YEAH! Just beat her


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

if u just beat her than i beater hurry up and advance!


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

i got it im going to beat the game now and raise my pokemon later


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 23, 2009)

of course im tring not to  get into a battle with anyone


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 24, 2009)

Have had it ordered from the US for a while...


Didn't come today.


----------



## child911 (Mar 24, 2009)

Training for the pastoria gym! ^_^


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, so on the first day i decided to catch an abra and evolve it...


IT TOOK FOREVAH! especially since the only move that abra learns is teleport but it will be worth it!


----------



## AC Lova123 (Mar 24, 2009)

I  have a question about the Wii Message board thing. It wont work for me i get up to the part wher i need to put in a conformation number froma  message they send to my wii and i never get the message I've waited 3 hours and tried 4 time sbut it hasnt came. Any help anyone?

EDIT: Please excuse my terrible spelling my wireless keyboard is lagging alot and I cant find any batteries >__<


----------



## Thaier (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry AC lova but I don't have a wii any more so I can't help./


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

does anyone know how i turn shaymin into skyform?


----------



## Thaier (Mar 24, 2009)

It doesn't transform you get it.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> It doesn't transform you get it.


how?


----------



## Thaier (Mar 24, 2009)

Just play through Platinum and you will find out how to get it. But I think it was a special event only but I forgot.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a Shaymin (the event one) go to Floaroma town, and talk to the blonde girl near the Pokemon Center. She gives you a Gracidea flower. You go to key items in your bag and use it on Shaymin. BAM! Sky Forme.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Just play through Platinum and you will find out how to get it. But I think it was a special event only but I forgot.


i traded my shaymin from pearl and i heard that there were some kind of flowers you have to find.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Just play through Platinum and you will find out how to get it. But I think it was a special event only but I forgot.


Yep. I gave mine to Cornman.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i talked to her and she just talked about gracidia flowers..do you have to beat the game?


----------



## PaJami (Mar 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup  Thanks again for it


----------



## PaJami (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did it before I beat the game. She told me, "Oh! You have a Shaymin. Here, take this Gracedia Flower" and I got one. You might not have the right Shaymin...


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats weird.maybe i have to be friends with shaymin first.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow you already have the Shyamin?! That was quick.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Wow you already have the Shyamin?! That was quick.


well i traded it from pearl seeing as i'll never play it again.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

when i looked at shaymin's info it says it no. ???


----------



## Thaier (Mar 24, 2009)

Then it is hacked. Sorry but you just got hacked.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Then it is hacked. Sorry but you just got hacked.


it showed up in pearl?hmmm...


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

does anybody know of a guide site for platinum?


----------



## DashS (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.serebii.net/platinum/forms.shtml your welcome : )


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2009)

In order to receive the Gradicea Flower you need the Toys R Us Shaymin.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 26, 2009)

It still hasn't come...


I'm hoping that when I get back from school it'll be ehre, cause I'm just getting pissed off waiting for it.


----------



## child911 (Mar 26, 2009)

Here caleb.

http://www.psypokes.com/dp/walkthrough.php?part=1


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 26, 2009)

My friend gave me the Toys'r'us Regigigas.  So that means I get to do the regi event ^,^


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 26, 2009)

Still hasn't come... GRRRR.


----------



## John102 (Mar 26, 2009)

ok, guys, I don't have it yet but I'm getting it soon. I have a question though, at what point in the game can you transfer your pokemon from one of the gba games to platinum? If this question has already been asked then please forgive me as I am not going to read through the 50 something posts I missed.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ok, guys, I don't have it yet but I'm getting it soon. I have a question though, at what point in the game can you transfer your pokemon from one of the gba games to platinum? If this question has already been asked then please forgive me as I am not going to read through the 50 something posts I missed.


Once you get the National Dex Pal Park opens and you can migrate from there.


----------



## John102 (Mar 26, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so about how far into the game is that?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generally after you beat Cynthia, but sometimes you need to see a few extra pokemon that you've missed.


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2009)

When is the Rotom Event coming to USA?


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> When is the Rotom Even coming to USA?


For Rotom you go to the mansion in Eterna Forest and go to the room with the T.V. and thump it. This only works on a Friday though. After you thump the T.V. Rotom will come out. Its only level 15 so just use a quick ball right away.


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? The Rotom Key no duh. :|


----------



## child911 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sometime soon :gyroidconfused:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 26, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 26, 2009)

Mr_Hobo, it'll be coming out this year.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 27, 2009)

Still hasn't come...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I'm heading to battle Volkner now. Then, to the Pokemon league.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Still hasn't come...


No durrr.

They're not going to release it that fast. 

Anyways, anyone got Mower,Fridge, and Washing Machine Rotom Pamphlet Codes? 

I've got Fan and my brother's Heat Rotom codes.


----------



## child911 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Those codes just get you a widget for your desktop

I finally got a shaymin!!

I'm getting that gardenia flower after I get a shiny giratina!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> ^^
> Those codes just get you a widget for your desktop
> 
> I finally got a shaymin!!
> ...


I know that.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


I meant the game isn't here yet. I'm ordering it from the states and I live in England. xP


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Should have made yourself clear then, because the above posts were about the Secret Key.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 28, 2009)

Just reached Snowpoint.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in Sunyshore. Was a bit too lazy to fight Volkner, but I will now. Wish me luck


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

W00T, I'M SO HAPPY.

I'M FINALLY GETTING PLATINUM TODAY.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally! I hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> W00T, I'M SO HAPPY.
> 
> I'M FINALLY GETTING PLATINUM TODAY.


Have a ball with it.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so happy.
I can't wait to experience the Wifi Plaza.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea it is weird at first than you get the hang of it!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna rush right through it.

But I'll take my time once I get to the Distrotion World.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

i wish you get Pikachu first and play it like Ash's team. x-x"


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> i wish you get Pikachu first and play it like Ash's team. x-x"


No, I'd never do that.

I don't like Ash's team.
Though, I might copy Barry's team from the anime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> i wish you get Pikachu first and play it like Ash's team. x-x"


I wish a Pokemon could/would follow you around.  :'(


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I don't really like Pokemon games cause of the anime. You can see Uxie but you have to catch them later on. And also you can have pokemon behind you like in Yellow and also feed your Pokemon and yourself. And what I meant about Uxie, I mean you get to see them going up and dissapear in thin air and you get to see them another time like when walking to the Elite Four,


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was in Yellow.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

I just beat Volkner


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I just beat Volkner


Now for the Elite 4?

Good luck.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm hoping to make it there today and beat it this weekend. Oh, here's my team.
Level 62 Infernape-Blaze
Level 56 Shaymin
Level 50 Uxie
Level 50 Azelf
Level 47 Giratina-Godzilla
Level 25 Shellos
Any comments? I know shellos is very weak. Also, can you catch Dialga and Palkia on Platinum?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

@Cornman:

http://www.serebii.net/platinum/legends.shtml


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Cornman, To many legends. :\


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> @Cornman:
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/platinum/legends.shtml


I really need the National Dex then...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm getting Platinum at 4 PM EST.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm getting Platinum at 4 PM EST.


Awesomeness! I will battle you any time


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to kick your butt.

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 28, 2009)

Rockman you lucky sod.

I gotta wait till it comes.

Then I found out it got sent on WEDNESDAY.

So, I'm gonna have to wait till mid next week for it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

Ugh, that darn Rotom. It just kicked my team's butt while I was trying to catch it. >| Anyone know when I can see it again?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Ugh, that darn Rotom. It just kicked my team's butt while I was trying to catch it. >| Anyone know when I can see it again?


Should've saved before you fought it. =/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't we able to battle it again later on?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

If you knock out legendaries you can re battle them again.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If you knock out legendaries you can re battle them again.


No.

If they knock you out you can.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

No.

Serebii said, and I quote:

If you knock out a legendary you have a chance to rebattle later in the game.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't find that quote anywhere.

What page of Serebii is it on?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I can't find that quote anywhere.
> 
> What page of Serebii is it on?


If you inadvertantly knock out a Legendary Pok


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 29, 2009)

You see, this is why I saved before I fought Rotom. I accidently one-hit KOed him with my Empoleon the first time, so the next time I tried, I used my weak little Beautifly.

Also, I need some help. For the Galactic Warehouse in Veilstone City, where do you get the special keys?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

A couple of things:

1. Rotom isn't a legendary pokemon.

2. "have a chance" not "they will"

3. Only one example is given. On the Platinum legandary pokemon page, it clearly says     that you only get one chance at fighting Azelf and Uxie.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 29, 2009)

who has a gigas from the event they can let me use for a little bit?


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Grr help! I just got Platinum, when am I able to use the WiFi connection?


----------



## child911 (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^

After the first gym.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 29, 2009)

I need to finish my Pokedex, anyone have any Dusclops or Evees?


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I need to finish my Pokedex, anyone have any Dusclops or Evees?


I do.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 30, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> After the first gym.


What about DS to DS? From Oreburgh too, or justfrom Sandgem or what?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> child911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oreburgh as well. As your Wi-Fi features don't kick in until you get there.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got the game Saturday and I'm already heading for the Pokemon League.

The Distortion World was too awesome for words.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, from one DS to another wirelessly, not through Wifi.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 30, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could on the GBA games. It's probably the same for the DS games.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 30, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now you can do it,but not from where you can.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 30, 2009)

Man, Victory Road can be a *censored.4.0*!


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 30, 2009)

I got it on the 18th 

I only have a few badges, I haven't done much yet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upstairs Pokemon Center?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 30, 2009)

Just beat the Elite 4 today.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 30, 2009)

Training for my battle against Cyrus in the Distortion World.

It's the only battle I have had trouble with in the game so far. =/


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I just got the game Saturday and I'm already heading for the Pokemon League.
> 
> The Distortion World was too awesome for words.


AGRHHHH! I was got it, but I can't play it till Easter!!!! You guys talking about how awesome it is, is not helping me either. I'm ticked


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 30, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Training for my battle against Cyrus in the Distortion World.
> 
> It's the only battle I have had trouble with in the game so far. =/


Watch out for his *GYARADOS*.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 30, 2009)

Still can't get to Sunnyshore City. This game is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Horus (Mar 30, 2009)

DAMN YOU ELITE FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

Current Team:

Eevee Lv: 21
Gabite Lv: 25
Staravia Lv: 25
Luxio Lv: 27
Grotle Lv: 28

I must admit, I'm proud of this team and how long I'm taking to train them all.

EDIT: Confirmation on Rotom. You can battle it again if you lost to it or KO'd it.


----------



## MygL (Mar 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I just got the game Saturday and I'm already heading for the Pokemon League.
> 
> The Distortion World was too awesome for words.


WTH? I got the game 1 day After you and Im at the 3rd badge .-:


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Which point in the game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any point I think. I never bothered with it but I'm pretty sure you can do whatever you want upstairs.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 31, 2009)

After you get your National Dex, Head to Sandgem Town and then head to the Beach.

Surf until you get to Pal Park.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2009)

How's my team?

Froslass lvl43
-Shadow Ball
-Thunder
-Ice Fang
-Hail

Yanmega lvl44
-Slash
-Silver Wind
-Toxic
-Aerial Ace

Torterra lvl48
-Crunch
-Earthquake
-Synthesis
-Razor Leaf

Rhyperior lvl49
-Hammer Arm
-Earthquake
-Fire Blast
-Stone Edge

And two other HM Slaves. I'm stil training them right now.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 31, 2009)

My current team:

They're in my sig

I screwed up and, guess what? 

All the moves my empoleon knows  :'(  are HMs! 


Does anybody know where you go to delete HMs?


----------



## Suaure (Mar 31, 2009)

I never beat my Diamond Version. I just got back into it like 2 weeks ago, and im debating if I should get Platinum or not. Should I?


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> I never beat my Diamond Version. I just got back into it like 2 weeks ago, and im debating if I should get Platinum or not. Should I?


its uber fun, get it


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 31, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> I never beat my Diamond Version. I just got back into it like 2 weeks ago, and im debating if I should get Platinum or not. Should I?


Yeah. It's cool.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where you go to delete HMs?


Canalave City, the house closest to the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 31, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> How's my team?
> 
> Froslass lvl43
> -Shadow Ball
> ...


Oh nice. Did you beat cyrus yet?


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 31, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Thanks, man!!


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet, still training.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 31, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh....If I can make a suggestion, do you have any electric type moves or any such TMs? For the Gyrados.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Froslass knows thunder, so I'm fine.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at his Froslass

= thunder


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HM's are permanent moves. You can't delete them.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Man, I've GOT to look at things more carefully......I keep messing up  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Move Deleter in Canalave City Deletes all moves.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you can lol

move deleter


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google lied to me then.  :r


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh. Google almost always lies. Look on reliable sites.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm stuck on the Elite Four!!! I barely beat the Bug Type guy, but then the Ground Type person beat me.

Current Team

Empoleon- Level 61
Onix- Level 47
Rhyperior- Level 43
Dusknoir- Level 39
Giratina- Level 49
Floatzel- Level 40


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 31, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm stuck on the Elite Four!!! I barely beat the Bug Type guy, but then the Ground Type person beat me.
> 
> Current Team
> 
> ...


Level up your Pokemon more on Victory Road.  My Pokemon were Level 56 when battling Aron and Bertha.  And it seemed easy.


----------



## MygL (Mar 31, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gahh your pokemon are alittle below level, my Monferno is level 34 and Im at the 2nd badge ._. 

Although... doing something....


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's right, the E4 with dominate you.
your empoleon is good though


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my team actually had 6 Pokemon so It's hard to train them.  Also, you laddered way too much dude o.0.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm stuck on the Elite Four!!! I barely beat the Bug Type guy, but then the Ground Type person beat me.
> 
> Current Team
> 
> ...


Should probably train harder then. O:


----------



## MygL (Mar 31, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thinked that too =P hehe


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 31, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would catch another Pokemon or something, because your Pokemon's level is the same level as the 5th Gym's Pokemon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

So yeah, here's my current team:

Eevee Lv: 28 (I plan on making this one a Espeon)
Luxio Lv: 29
Grotle Lv: 28
Gabite Lv: 27
Staravia Lv: 32

My last one needs to be a Water Type or a Fighting type. Help?


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> So yeah, here's my current team:
> 
> Eevee Lv: 28 (I plan on making this one a Espeon)
> Luxio Lv: 29
> ...


staravia will get fighting moves a tad later so don't worry about that, get gyrados? helps imo


----------



## MygL (Mar 31, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got my eye in other 4 pokemon that Im not yet catching them just 2 of them tommorrow hehe, Im still thinking in my six one  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I don't wanna make it a Fighting HM slave. Because usually once I get a team in place, it doesn't change. I had originally thought about having the three starters on my team, but that hasn't happened yet. Infernape would be pretty good for me to use. Fire and fighting combo. But then I have no room for a Water Type. =/


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diamond and Platinum users can trade right?
Well if you can, I can hook you up with any water starter you want.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i made mine a fighting HM slave and it sucks 

idk what you could do to replace it has i don't think there's a water/fighting pokemon

there's one Pokemon that is... let me look it up (if you need to get one i can help with that if you need National Dex or something)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Mainly wanna try with Piplup. Was fun in Emerald when I battled with Treecko, Torchic and Mudkip on my team.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poliwrath sound good to you? (water/fighting)


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade you all of them just in case you change your mind. Any Pokemon will do. But I prefer a level 100 Magikarp.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2009)

So I got my Gallade I've always wanted.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I'll need to remember that when I get that far.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would you trade me a Totodile?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 3, 2009)

It STILL hasn't come.


This is just taking the piss now.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> It STILL hasn't come.
> 
> 
> This is just taking the piss now.


ya sure you ordered it lmao


----------



## John102 (Apr 3, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, it'd be funny if something like that happened....

*20 years later* "it still hasn't come!"


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xP Yeah, its ordered, it got sent on wednesday.

But seriously, USA is like, a day flight. IT CAN'T TAKE *censored.3.0*ING TEN FLIGHTS TO GET HERE! xP


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get to wait with the rest of us


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't come today either.   

Wheelman did, which is funny, I ordered wheelman last night. >.<]


But, just finished it, took me just under 5 hours. xP


----------



## John102 (Apr 5, 2009)

right now I'm at the gym in canalave, it's impossible for me because none of my pokemon are any good against steel types, that's why I'm training my houndoom.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 5, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> right now I'm at the gym in canalave, it's impossible for me because none of my pokemon are any good against steel types, that's why I'm training my houndoom.


Heh. xP

I'm EXPECTING it to come tomorrow.

It BETTER come tomorrow.



But it probably won't, I have luck hax irl.


----------



## John102 (Apr 5, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I've just beat three bronzors in a row with a luxray with only 10hp. I wonder how long this will go on.


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for help -.-


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

Again, Im stucked in Veilstone City, I go to the Gym but I cant walk, there


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Again, Im stucked in Veilstone City, I go to the Gym but I cant walk, there


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

I HATE Bronzors.....None Of My Pokemon I Have Right Now can Beat Them...MY Main 2 Pokemon Right Now Are Alakazam And Staraptor....Everytime I Fight One I Pull Out My Level 12 HM Slave and have him use surf Lmao


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> I HATE Bronzors.....None Of My Pokemon I Have Right Now can Beat Them...MY Main 2 Pokemon Right Now Are Alakazam And Staraptor....Everytime I Fight One I Pull Out My Level 12 HM Slave and have him use surf Lmao


i just use houndoom...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have a houndoom =(


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Again, Im stucked in Veilstone City, I go to the Gym but I cant walk, there


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to the route lake verity (or valor, the one near veilstone), there you can catch some


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

anyone know why when i go on my pal pad to look at my code it says "please connect to nintendo wifi to get your code" even thought i have already battled my friend ( i had his code)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> anyone know why when i go on my pal pad to look at my code it says "please connect to nintendo wifi to get your code" even thought i have already battled my friend ( i had his code)


didja get your own code from the lady downstairs?


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who do i talk to downstairs i talked to everyone they say nothing about a code...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oZcfwcLfA

this help?
skip its like at the halfway mark...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oZcfwcLfA
> 
> this help?
> skip its like at the halfway mark...


lol i like that guys vids....i watched all of them...anyways i still cant get my code


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, punchingbags, so yeah Im stucked =S


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmm thats the puzzle nothing is blocking you lol...okay so push the punching bags around to knock down the tires that are in your way


----------



## Jake123 (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah, I started wacthing his vids when I got Diamond.


----------



## MygL (Apr 5, 2009)

Yay thanks alot!


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm off to chain some Shiny Pokemon.  Shiny Pokemon is my thing y'know.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 6, 2009)

But of course. But of *censored.3.0*ing course. -.-

It STILL hasn't come!

IT'S BEEN 12 DAYS SINCE IT WAS SENT!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 6, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> But of course. But of *censored.3.0*ing course. -.-
> 
> It STILL hasn't come!
> 
> IT'S BEEN 12 DAYS SINCE IT WAS SENT!


Hahahahahahaha! 

Now wait with everyone else in the UK.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It'll come before May.


I hope...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

So uhh, anyone actually trade Pokemon in the GTS and get this no level glitch?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 6, 2009)

If it doesn't come tomorrow, I'ma asplode.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> So uhh, anyone actually trade Pokemon in the GTS and get this no level glitch?


The what?

I've never heard of a glitch like that.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, and I've been wondering, are people on the GTS still being stupid or are there _reasonable_ offers on them?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

Well apparently there are reports of people not being able to trade the right Pokemon because the wanted level doesn't show up.



> I just tried to trade for the first time in the GTS with my new Pokemon Platinum game.  Here's what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Well apparently there are reports of people not being able to trade the right Pokemon because the wanted level doesn't show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

It came today.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 7, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> It came today.


Awwwwwwww.


Good for you


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*punch*


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Just 45 days to go  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 7, 2009)

I just beat Cynthia and the Elite 4, and i got the National Dex


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

I got a question, where do I send my fossils to revive? I got like 5 skull fossils, and dont know where to put them =S


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

I need like 8 pokemon to fill my Sinnoh Dex....

I've beat the Elite Four and Cynthia twice though. xD


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> It came today.


Well? Is it worth the wait?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I got a question, where do I send my fossils to revive? I got like 5 skull fossils, and dont know where to put them =S


Oreburgh Mining Museum behind the Pokemon Center.


----------



## GiggletacoRex (Apr 7, 2009)

Which of the places would be the easiest to compete in at the Battle Frontier?
And I don't really understand the point of it
Do I get any thing besides BP?
Kthx


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Woot thanks!

Just got 5 Cranidos


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

GiggletacoRex said:
			
		

> Which of the places would be the easiest to compete in at the Battle Frontier?
> And I don't really understand the point of it
> Do I get any thing besides BP?
> Kthx


You trade BP for prizes.


----------



## GiggletacoRex (Apr 7, 2009)

How boring
Thx for answering though


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

GiggletacoRex said:
			
		

> How boring
> Thx for answering though


No problem. It's usually TMs, Berries and various battle items you get, such as Leftovers.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 8, 2009)

I've just freed all the legendary... floaty mouse pokemon. xP

I'm going to do a little grinding till Mt coronet though, since my strongest poke is only level 44 or something.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I've just freed all the legendary... floaty mouse pokemon. xP
> 
> I'm going to do a little grinding till Mt coronet though, since my strongest poke is only level 44 or something.


Yeah instead of trying to speed through it you should train more, I tried to speed through it and got destroyed by the Elite Four.

But then I trained some and won


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

ok,guys, I have a pokemon question. I just got a palkia from the GTS, and it's kinda weird. First off lext to its level  in the summary screen it has a purple rectangular box that says PKRS. Secondly, it says it was "apparently met at level 47" yet I got it at lvl 100. help someone.


----------



## Phil (Apr 8, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that happend to me when i first went to the pokemon league my pokemon 
where around level 45-50
i got pwnd
i already pwn cynthia yesterday
and yeah i trained as well


----------



## Nic (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ok,guys, I have a pokemon question. I just got a palkia from the GTS, and it's kinda weird. First off lext to its level  in the summary screen it has a purple rectangular box that says PKRS. Secondly, it says it was "apparently met at level 47" yet I got it at lvl 100. help someone.


GTS is all hacked Pokemon. I advise you to get your own legit ones. Also PKRS is a good infection for Pokemon. It raises there stats in which case can help you if you ev train.


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stupid japanese hackers, anyway infection? I'm new to the whole pokemon thing.


----------



## smasher (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aperrantly met means how the original trainer got it.


----------



## GiggletacoRex (Apr 8, 2009)

Pokerus pretty much boosts the pokemons stats from leveling up
Eventually goes away


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "virus" permanently doubles all the EVs the pokemon gains. Very helpful when EV training. After keeping the pokemon in your party for 24 hours, the condition goes away and you get a small symbol by the Pokemon picture. You still gain double EVs with this little symbol (it stays there forever) but unless the pokemon is still infected you can't pass Pokerus to other pokemon.


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2009)

ok, guys I have a question about EV training, you only get the EV's from wild pokemon, right?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 11, 2009)

This may be a noob question but what does EV stand for?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 11, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> This may be a noob question but what does EV stand for?


Effort Value.

3 Day Recap for those Interested:
Planted Berries
Hatched Piplup and Chimchar
Evolved Piplup and Chimchar
Planted More Berries
Caught Some Pokemon
Evolved Prinplup and Monferno
Beat my Rival right after getting out of Victory Road without healing my Pokemon
Lost to the Elite Four + Cynthia 3 Times
Kicked the Elite Four + Cynthia's Butt
Beat Flint and Volknor at the Battle Frontier
Got the Villa

So yeah, pretty much a boring trip.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to get a 12 page walkthrough on the Elite 4 & Cynthia to beat them xP


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O  Lame. I did that all by myself.


----------



## smasher (Apr 12, 2009)

How do Evs work?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol I lost to the Elite Four+Cynthia once, then trained alot then beat them xD


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2009)

What the hell is EV training *turns on DSi and goes on Platinum* Need answers.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 12, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> What the hell is EV training *turns on DSi and goes on Platinum* Need answers.


I'm going to write a guide about it when I get back from York (17th or 18th) because so many people are asking what it is.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Shaymin in Platinum. I talked to the woman in Florama Town next to the sign. But, she did not give me the Gracidea Flower. I just started could that be the problem. I do have a Shaymin.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2009)

Cheese said:
			
		

> I have a Shaymin in Platinum. I talked to the woman in Florama Town next to the sign. But, she did not give me the Gracidea Flower. I just started could that be the problem. I do have a Shaymin.


Or it's not one of the ones that trigger the flower.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It needs to be the event one given at Toys R Us in the US a while ago.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2009)

i pre-ordered it  im Australian &  Platunum is coming out in June sometime


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> i pre-ordered it  im Australian &  Platunum is coming out in June sometime


Order it from America. It takes like, 2 weeks but its worth waiting an few months.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 14, 2009)

Grrr I can't get past Wake the Water Gym!
Heres my party.
lvl:
30-Grottle
28-Graveler
29-Staravia 2nd Evolution
34-Shaymin
26-Porygon

WHY CANT I WIN!!!!
Stupid Gyrados doesn't die!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheese said:
			
		

> Grrr I can't get past Wake the Water Gym!
> Heres my party.
> lvl:
> 30-Grottle
> ...


Level 34 Shaymin? =/

Try getting a electric type by the way.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 14, 2009)

i've had platinum since the day it came out in America and i only have two gym badges.


----------



## smasher (Apr 14, 2009)

I really need a EV giude....


----------



## MygL (Apr 14, 2009)

Wait, I got my pokemon (Not telling which) from the trading centre GTS or something like that

But it recieves more EXP points, why?


----------



## smasher (Apr 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wait, I got my pokemon (Not telling which) from the trading centre GTS or something like that
> 
> But it recieves more EXP points, why?


That happens with traded pokemon


----------



## Riri (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheese said:
			
		

> Grrr I can't get past Wake the Water Gym!
> Heres my party.
> lvl:
> 30-Grottle
> ...


Teach Porygon thunder then kill everything in sight with the pure pwnage that is porygon. (That's what I did)


----------



## MygL (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, ok so, if I trade my Torterra and then have it back does the same happens?


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i've had platinum since the day it came out in America and i only have two gym badges.


that just means you have a life and dont play every single waking minute hahaha, ya i have 6 badges but some people already have beaten the elite four and have the national dex complete! and even some had that like on monday!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheese said:
			
		

> Grrr I can't get past Wake the Water Gym!
> Heres my party.
> lvl:
> 30-Grottle
> ...


Train more, no offense but your team is way behind for being at the 5th gym.


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 14, 2009)

My team:

Ludicolo- lv. 70
Dragonite- lv. 63
Infernape- lv. 65
Dusknoir- lv.  68
Granbull- lv. 61
Electevire- lv. 66


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 14, 2009)

Current Team

Empoleon- Level 78
Dialga- Level 70
Palkia- Level 70
Shaymin- Level 67
Gengar- Level 66
Giratina- Level 58


----------



## John102 (Apr 15, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> Cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a luxray to kill all those Pokemon. Now I have a jolteon that I'm currently EV training that's going to replace me luxray.


----------



## MygL (Apr 17, 2009)

Need help.

Where do I get the Super Rod?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 17, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Need help.
> 
> Where do I get the Super Rod?


Fight Area, near the exit to route whatever, theres a fisherman.


----------



## MygL (Apr 18, 2009)

... Ok, and where is that?

Again Im stucked -_-

I just finished, Snowpoint GYM, and now where do I go? I cant pass through to get to Sunyshore City


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 18, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ... Ok, and where is that?
> 
> Again Im stucked -_-
> 
> I just finished, Snowpoint GYM, and now where do I go? I cant pass through to get to Sunyshore City


You can't get the Super Rod until you have all 8 gym badges...

Before you can get to Sunyshore City, you have the beat Team Galactic at their warehouse in Veilstone City.


----------



## MygL (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I found that out like 3 hours ago, and aww I want mah Super Rod =/

But oh well, just one more badge


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah, I found that out like 3 hours ago, and aww I want mah Super Rod =/
> 
> But oh well, just one more badge


One more badge, Victory Road, a Rival Battle, the Elite Four, and a battle with your Rival against Volknor and Flint. 

Not that far, amirite?


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm..., No your not -_- lol.


----------

